# Me Worship



## AV1611 (Sep 1, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScWdek6_Ids[/ame]


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Sep 1, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScWdek6_Ids




Funny,

But sadly, too true of all of us at one point or another.

"Oh wreched man that I am! Who will deliver me from this body of death?"


----------

